# Low Tech EI dosing, Excel & Lights



## Jaap (19 Nov 2013)

Hello,

I have a 20L tank with crypts and anubias and 4 rummy noses. It was neglected and now that I moved it in the kitchen it will receive more attention. It has an internal filter and an 11w CFL and clay based gravel.

Now I have decided to dose with EI and Excel. 

1. What will be my dosing in EI?
2. Do I follow the instructions on Excel or do I need to overdose?
3. How long should I switch the lights on for?

Thanks


----------



## Michael W (19 Nov 2013)

I don't suggest 4 rummies in a 20L they really love to shoal and are reasonably sized as adults. I have them in a 50 gallon with angelfish.

If you search on the forum for the Duckweed index and find Darrel's posts it will give you an idea on how to monitor you nutrient levels and when to add them, I'll find a link to it.

Excel if overdosed can kill some plants like Riccia and Vallis, you shouldn't need to use it in a low tech setup.

A tank of that size I suggest 5 hours a day, its what I use for both my 30Ls

P.S This is the thread that has some really good information regarding the duckweed index Low maintainence, long term sustrate | UK Aquatic Plant Society

Michael.


----------



## Alastair (19 Nov 2013)

Just to add, when you go down liquid carbon route your tank moves out of the low tech category


----------



## Jaap (19 Nov 2013)

Ok so probably I do not need Excel...I am quite happy with the growth of my plants and they look healthy and vibrant but I do not use the lights in the tank and all the light is taken from ambient light in the room (not direct sunlight). Also with that said, I have some green thread algae and don't know why...


----------



## Jaap (21 Nov 2013)

Anyone with a reason why there is green hair algae in my tank?


----------



## Michael W (21 Nov 2013)

How long do you have your lights on for? 11w for a 20L is ALOT for a low tech tank. Hair algae is the sign of low CO2 which is caused by having too much light, driving the plants to need more CO2. Reduce the lighting level and remove the algae manually, can be done with a tooth brush old or new as long as its clean.


----------



## Jaap (21 Nov 2013)

Hi Michael,

Actually I didn't switch on the lights at all for months now as an experiment....so just ambient light from the room...


----------



## parotet (24 Nov 2013)

Not an expert but suffered the same situation as you with a 24 liters cube. First thing I did was reduce light, then supply liquid C and adjust ferts. My lights went down a 30% more or less (I don't know how much exactly), I dose 2x liquid C and 12 ppm NO3, 1 ppm PO4, 4 ppm K, 0,5 ppm Fe weekly. 
My brown blush algae vanished in a few days, but water changes every two days helped quite a lot during the first 10 days.
My Vallisneria and mosses are ok, no consequences.


----------



## parotet (24 Nov 2013)

Concerning the EI dosing I've tried as mentioned before... And for the new light level and liquid C dosed it works, but of course it doesn't mean that it will work for you, just try and observe. It will depend of lots of things such as plant density, water flow, etc. If algae disappear it is good sign of course. Plants will also grow healthier.


----------

